# Solved: Issue with mapped network drives.. on workstations - Win SBS 2008



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi guys..

I am currently having a problem with i create a mapped network drive.. and when the computer reboots, or i log off.. that drive is no longer there.. and i have to reconnect it again..

Can you help me with this

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is the option to reconnect the drives on boot chosen in Folder Options?


----------



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

Damn dude.. that little thing is right in front of me.. thanks man.. lol.. i feel stupid!!!!!!!!!!

SOLVED


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

aimlesspee said:


> Damn dude.. that little thing is right in front of me.. thanks man.. lol.. i feel stupid!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SOLVED


No problem. That is often turned off because it slows down boot if you have no network drives to find.

Don't feel stupid. Geniuses aren't geniuses because they know everything. They had to find it out somehow, too.


----------

